# Green crack



## hydroponiccronic (Feb 11, 2013)

I am smoking Green Crack


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Feb 11, 2013)

Is the crack green due to something within the process of creating whatever substance you're using by chance? just fuckin with ya lol. green cracks the first bud I got high on..will never forget the strain.


----------



## Agley (Feb 21, 2013)

Well!!I love me some Green Crack. It was the first strain I ever smoked, and I&#8217;ve been in
love with the stuff ever since. As far as THC content goes, 61% isn&#8217;t necessarily
IMPOSSIBLE, butit&#8217;s so highly unlikely that I&#8217;m gonna have to say that it&#8217;s BS.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Mar 5, 2013)

Agley said:


> Well!!I love me some Green Crack. It was the first strain I ever smoked, and I&#8217;ve been in
> love with the stuff ever since. As far as THC content goes, 61% isn&#8217;t necessarily
> IMPOSSIBLE, butit&#8217;s so highly unlikely that I&#8217;m gonna have to say that it&#8217;s BS.


 The highest of high strains test upwards of 30% with that being somewhat unbelievable. Unless you're referring to concentrates 61% "thc content" is 1000% IMPOSSIBLE to achieve.


----------



## aquastoner (Mar 7, 2013)

I get the green crack at least once a month i love it when done right


----------



## resinousflowers (Mar 7, 2013)

hydroponiccronic said:


> I am smoking Green Crack


my girls got a green crack,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,im scared!!


----------



## dermot65 (Mar 7, 2013)

So I just tried some Green Crack for initially last night and have to say that I was offered out of my thoughts . Really some of the best things I have tried. Used it out of a dull which is awesome but I really can't hang on to rip it out of my bong.


----------

